

How PTSD Became a Problem Far Beyond the Battlefield - sergeant3
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2015/05/ptsd-war-home-sebastian-junger

======
minthd
Very interesting subject, but far too long. can anybody please write a tl;dr ?

~~~
abstractbeliefs
PTSD is almost all about the P and not about the T, and that the number one
defence against long term psychological illness is a supportive society, such
as that of Israel, where the war is close and the vast majority have served
and understand what service is, than the US where we are relatively cold to
one another and really give only empty gratification ("Thank you for your
service").

~~~
minthd
Thanks!

